# خبزنا اليومي



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*“14 وكأنما انسان مسافر دعا عبيده وسلمهم امواله.15 فاعطى واحدا خمس وزنات وآخر وزنتين وآخر وزنة.كل واحد على قدر طاقته.وسافر للوقت.16 فمضى الذي اخذ الخمس وزنات وتاجر بها فربح خمس وزنات أخر.17 وهكذا الذي اخذ الوزنتين ربح ايضا وزنتين أخريين.18 واما الذي اخذ الوزنة فمضى وحفر في الارض واخفى فضة سيده.19 وبعد زمان طويل أتى سيد اولئك العبيد وحاسبهم.20 فجاء الذي اخذ الخمس وزنات وقدم خمس وزنات أخر قائلا يا سيد خمس وزنات سلمتني.هوذا خمس وزنات أخر ربحتها فوقها.21 فقال له سيده نعمّا ايها العبد الصالح والامين كنت امينا في القليل فاقيمك على الكثير.ادخل الى فرح سيدك.” (متى 25: 14-21 )*

*موافقة المعلم
فقال له سيده 
نعما ايها العبد الصالح ةالامين
متى 25:21
لايهمنا مايقوله الناس عن خدمتنا
مادام الرب راض عنها
فمواقته هي التي تهمنا وتعنينا
كتب احدهم قائلا:
تصوروا مؤلف موسيقي شاب يعيش في ايام الموسيقار بيتهوفن
فيتذمر قائلا:

العالم كله نبذ مولفاتي .... فهي لاتباع ولااحد يقبلها
او يتكلم عنها حسنا الا بيتهوفن
كان عليه ان يدرك الامر المهم جدا
ان الامتياز ان معلم الموسيقى العظيم وافق على مؤلفاته الموسيقية
ماذا يهمان وافق العالم عليه ام لم يوافق
وهكذا ايضا يجب علينا  ان ننظر الى الامور في خدمتنا للرب 
فهو وحده الذي يحكم على مقدار امانتنا فيها
ونحن ابناء الرب علينا ان نقوم بعملنا ولا نلتفت من هنا الى هناك
ولنترك الباقي للرب
الذي نأمل ونرجو ان يقول لنل عند مجيئه
نعما لك ايها االعبد الصالح ادخل فرح سيدك*


----------



## فادية (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

موضوعك جميل وكلامك رائع عزيزي  استيفانوس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم والى الابد
(عبرانيين 8:13)
لقد وعد الرب الشعب قديما قائلا:
"لان الرب سائر امامكم واله اسرائيل يجمع ساقتكم"
 اي يحميكم من مهاجمة العدو لكم من الوراء 
(إشعياء 12:52)
 ونحن ايضا يمكننا ان نجد راحتنا في معرفتنا ان الهنا لن يتركنا ولن يهملنا البتة
 (عبرانيين 5:13)

فاذا ندخل في يومناو ان نضع في عناية الله
 واثقين به كل الثقة​*


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*“11 هلم ايها البنون استمعوا اليّ فاعلّمكم مخافة الرب.12 من هو الانسان الذي يهوى الحياة ويحب كثرة الايام ليرى خيرا.13 صن لسانك عن الشر وشفتيك عن التكلم بالغش.14 حد عن الشر واصنع الخير.اطلب السلامة واسع وراءها.15 عينا الرب نحو الصديقين واذناه الى صراخهم.16 وجه الرب ضد عاملي الشر ليقطع من الارض ذكرهم.17 اولئك صرخوا والرب سمع ومن كل شدائدهم انقذهم.18 قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب ويخلص المنسحقي الروح.19 كثيرة هي بلايا الصدّيق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب.20 يحفظ جميع عظامه.واحد منها لا ينكسر.21 الشر يميت الشرير ومبغضو الصدّيق يعاقبون.22 الرب فادي نفوس عبيده وكل من اتكل عليه لا يعاقب” (مزامير 34: 11-22 )
​*
*ان حاق بي اضطراب في سبل الحياة
                          او عصفت رياح وطغت المياه
فانما مرساتي صخر الرجاء الوحيد
                         ربي يسوع الفادي عوني الاكيد​*


----------



## استفانوس (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*قراءة كتابية: الجامعة 12: 1، 6-14*
*1أُذكرْ خالِقَكَ في أيّامِ شَبابِكَ، قَبلَ أنْ تَجيءَ أيّامُ الشَّرِّ وتَقتَرِبَ السِّنينُ التي فيها تقولُ: لا أجدُ لَذَّةً فيها.

6قَبلَ أنْ يَنقَطِعَ حَبلُ الفِضَّةِ ويَنسَحِقَ كُوبُ الذَّهبَ وتَنكسِرَ الجرَّةُ على العينِ 
وتَنقَصِفَ البَكرَةُ على البِئرِ، 
7فيَرجعَ الجسَدُ إلى الأرضِ حَيثُ كانَ، وترجعَ الرُّوحُ إلى اللهِ الذي وهَبَها.
8باطِلُ الأباطيلِ، كُلُّ شيءٍ باطِلٌ. هذا ما يقُولُهُ الحكيمُ.
9ولأنَّ الحكيمَ بقيَ حكيمًا، ظَلَ يُعَلِّمُ الشَّعبَ المعرِفةَ ويَزِنُ الأمورَ ويَبحَثُها ويَنظِمُ أمثالاً كثيرةً. 
10وسعَى الحكيمُ في طَلَبِ التَّعبيرِ الشَّيِّقِ عَنْ أفكارِهِ المُستَقيمةِ بِكلِماتٍ صادِقةٍ.
11كَلامُ الحُكَماءِ كالعِصيِّ والأوتادِ، يَستَعمِلُها الرَّاعي لِخيرِ رَعيَّتِهِ.
12بقِيَ علَيكَ يا اَبني أنْ تَنتَبِهَ إلى أنَّ تأليفَ الكُتُبِ عمَلٌ شاقًّ لا نِهايَةَ لَه، وأنَّ كثرةَ الدَّرسِ تُنهِكُ الجسَدَ.
13وهذا ختامُ ما سَمِعْناهُ مِنْ كَلامِ: إتَّقِ اللهَ واَحفَظْ وصاياهُ، فهذا فَرْضٌ على كُلِّ إنسانٍ. 14واللهُ سَيُحاسِبُ كُلَ إنسانٍ على عمَلِهِ، خفيُا كانَ أم ظاهرًا، وخيرًا كانَ أم شَرُا.​**نظرة عامّة*
*قبل سنواتٍ عديدةٍ، ظهر مُصطلح "أزمة منتصف العُمر" للتعبير عن حالة الضغط والتوتُّر وانعدام الثقة بالذات التي تُصيب المرء في منتصف العُمر. فالكثيرون ممّن يبلغون النصف الثاني من عُمرهم يريدون أن يتحقّقوا من أنَّ كلّ ما عملوا لأجله، وعاشوا لأجله، ووضعوا رجاءهم فيه لم يكن مُجرّد غلطة كبيرة.

يتحدّث سفر الجامعة بأكمله عن مغزى الحياة، لكن هذا المقطع بالتحديد يُوضِّح قصده تماماً. فالخُلاصة التي يُقدّمها سُليمان هُنا لا تترك أيّ مجالٍ لإساءة فهم أقواله. تابع القراءة لتحصل على إجابات عن الأسئلة التي قد تخطر ببالك في منتصف حياتك.

في هذا المقطع، سوف تجد أيضاً دروساً أخرى عن الموت، والحِكمة، والاستثمار، والشيخوخة.​**التطبيق الشخصيّ​**يختم سُليمان هذا السِّفر بتقديم نصيحة عن كيف تعيش حياةً مُمتلئة. كما أنّه يوجز هذا السِّفر بقوله "إتَّقِ اللهَ واحْفَظْ وَصاياهُ؛ فَهذا فَرْضٌ عَلى كُلِّ إنْسانٍ" (الجامعة 12: 13). وقد قدَّم سُليمان هذه النصيحة لأنه كان يعرف بأنّنا سنقف في يومٍ ما أمام الله لنُعطي له حساباً عن الطريقة التي عِشنا بها حياتنا (12: 14). وعندها، لن يكون بإمكاننا تقديم أيّة أعذار لتبرير إخفاقاتنا وخطايانا. لذلك، ينبغي علينا أن نعرف كيف يريدنا الله أن نحيا، وأن نسعى لتطبيق ذلك بالفعل. وحينما نفعل ذلك، نكون قد أكملنا سعينا للبحث عن مغزى الحياة.

لا تسمح لسني شبابك أن تُنسيك خالقك. ولا تقض حياتك في محاولة استبدال أحكام الله بأحكامك الشخصيّة - كما لو أنَّ العيش على هواك سيكون أسهل، أو كما لو أنَّ الله لن يلحظ ذلك. حافظ على قيمك وأولويّاتك، واحرص على أن يبقى الله الأوَّل في حياتك.​*


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*محبَّة دائمة  ​*
قراءة كتابية : 
نشيد الانشاد 4: 8-16 ، 5: 1
تَعالَي معي مِنْ لبنانَ يا عروسُ، معي مِنْ لبنانَ. مِنْ أعالي أمانَةَ اَنْظُري، 
مِنْ رأسِ شَنيرَ وحَرمونَ، مِنْ مَرابِضِ الأسودِ اَنظري، مِنْ جبالِ النُّمورِ. 
9خلَبْتِ قلبي يا عروسَتي خلَبْتِ قلبي بِنَظْرةٍ مِنْ عينَيكِ ولَفْتَةٍ مِنْ عُنقِكِ 
10ما أجمَلَ حُبَّكِ يا عروسَتي. أطيبُ مِنَ الخمرِ حُبُّكِ ومِنْ كُلِّ الطُّيوبِ عَبيرُكِ. 
11شَفتاكِ أيَّتُها العروسُ تَقطُرانِ شَهْدًا، تَحتَ لِسانِكِ عسَلٌ ولَبَنٌ، ومِثلُ عَبيرِ لبنانَ 
عَبيرُ ثيابِكِ. 
12عروستي يا لها مِنْ جنَّةٍ مُقفلَةٍ! جنَّةٌ مُقفلَةٌ هيَ ويَنبوعٌ مَختومٌ. 
13أغراسُكِ فِردَوسُ رُمَّانٍ وكُلِّ ثَمَرٍ شَهيٍّ، وكافورٍ معَ نارِدين. 
14نارِدين وزَعفَرانَ، كمُّونٍ وقِرفَةٍ، معَ كُلِّ أشجارِ البَخورِ. مُرًّ وعودٌ معَ أفخرِ الطُّيوبِ. 
15مَعينُ جنَّاتٍ وبئرُ مياهٍ حَيَّةٍ نازِلَةٍ مِن لبنانَ. 
16أفيقي يا ريحَ الشِّمالِ، وتَعالَي يا ريحَ الجنوبِ! هُبِّي على جنَّتي فتَفيضَ طُيوبُها، 
*ليأتِ حبيبي إلى جنَّتِهِ ويأكُلَ ثَمَرهُ الشَّهيَ.​* ​*5: 1أجيءُ إلى جنَّتي، أجيءُ يا عروسَتي، أقطُفُ مُرِّي وطُيوبي، وآكلُ شَهْدي معَ عسَلي، وأشرَبُ خمري*​ *ولَبَني. كُلُوا يا رفاقي واَشْربوا، واَسْكَرُوا يا أحبَّائي. ​*

*نظرة عامّة​*"*تشيد الأنشاد" هو قصّة حُبّ جميلة ورائعة بين زوجٍ وزوجته. كذلك، في هذا الوقت الذي نسمع فيه عن الكثير من حالات الطلاق والتفسُّخ العائلي، فإنّ قراءة هذا السِّفر يُمكن أن تُشجّعنا جميعاً. فالزواج يمكن أن يدوم وأن يبقى مُفعماً بالمشاعر الجميلة.

إن أردت أن تبحث عن المزيد من الكنوز الثمينة، فانظر إلى الأوجه العديدة لهذه الجوهرة: ما الذي يُمكنك قوله لشريك حياتك؛ وما الذي يمكنك فعله لشريك حياتك. أمّا إن لم تكن متزوّجاً، فابحث عن طرق تدعم فيها أصدقاءك المُتزوّجين وتُشجّعهم فيها على جعل زواجهم ناجحاً. فقد يكونون بحاجةٍ لمثل هذا التشجيع. 


التطبيق الشخصيّ
مع مرور الوقت، تؤدّي الأُلفة بين الزوجين إلى فقدان الزواج لبريقه الأوَّل. وعندها، لا تعود النظرات واللّمسات تترك نفس التأثير العاطفيّ الذي كانت تتركه في السابق. فغالباً ما تبدأ الخصومات والضغوط بالتسلُّل إلى الحياة الزوجيّة لتجعل الزوج يفقد حنانه تجاه زوجته، ولتجعل الزوجة تفقد رغبتها في التودُّد لزوجها. وكما هو معروف، فإنّ العالم لا يُساعد إيجاباً في مثل هذه المواقف؛ بل إنَّ الضغوط الخارجيّة غالباً ما تلعب دوراً سلبيّاً في العلاقات الزوجيّة. ورغم ذلك، يستطيع الزوج والزوجة أن يتعلّما أن يكونا ملجأً لبعضهما البعض، كما يُمكنهما أن يجعلا من زواجهما مُتعة كبيرة. 

حينما يزحف الفتور إلى علاقتك الزوجيّة تذكَّر أنَّه بإمكانك أنْ تُجدِّد هذه العلاقة وأن تُنعشها من جديد. خَصِّص وقتاً تسترجع فيه تلك اللحظات الرائعة الأولى، ومُتعة الجنس، وجوانب القوّة لدى شريك حياتك، والتزامكما تجاه بعضكما البعض (نشيد الأنشاد 5: 2-8). احرصا على إلهاب مشاعركما تجاه بعضكما البعض في كل يوم، وراقبا الإثارة والمُتعة ترجعان إلى علاقتكما من جديد!
​*


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*14الرّبُّ يَدعو إلى القضاءِ شُيوخ شعبِهِ وحُكَّامَهُم، فيَقولُ: «أنتُمُ الذينَ نَهبتُمُ الكُرومَ وسَلَبتُمُ المَساكينَ ومَلأتُم بُيوتَكُم. 15ما بالُكُم تَسحقونَ شعبي وتَطحنونَ وجوهَ البائسينَ؟ يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ القديرُ.16ويقولُ الرّبُّ: «يا لِتَشامُخ بناتِ صِهيَونَ! يَمشينَ ممدوداتِ الأعناقِ غامِزاتٍ بِالعُيونِ. يَخطُرْنَ في مِشيَتِهِنَّ ويَحجلْنَ بِخلاخلِ أقدامِهِنَّ». 17إذًا، سيَضرِبُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ بالصَّلَعِ هاماتِ بَناتِ صِهيَونَ ويُعرِّي عَورَتَهُنَّ 18وينزعُ في ذلِكَ اليومِ زينَةَ الخلاخلِ والضَّفائرِ والأهاليلِ 19والحَلَقِ والأساوِرِ والبَراقِعِ 20والعَصائِبِ والخلاخلِ والمَحارِمِ والقَواريرِ والتَّمائمِ 21والخواتِمِ وحَلَقِ الأُنوفِ 22والحُلَلِ والمَعاطِفِ والمناديلِ والحقائِبِ 23والمَرايا والقُمصانِ والعَمائِمِ والمآزِرِ. 24ويكونُ لهُنَّ النَّتَنُ بدَلَ الطِّيبِ، والحَبلُ بدَلَ الحِزامِ. والقرَعُ بدَلَ الجدائِلِ، وزُنَّارُ المِسْحِ بدَلَ الوِشاحِ، وقباحةُ الكَيِّ بدَلَ الجمالِ. 25ويسقُطُ رِجالُكِ يا صِهيَونُ بالسَّيفِ، وأبطالُكِ في القِتالِ. 26وتئِنُّ أبوابُكِ وتَنوحُ وأنتِ خاويةٌ قاعِدةٌ على الأرضِ.**نظرة عامّة​**قد يعتقد البعض أن الاهتمام بالموضات والأزياء هو شيء جديد على عالمنا، لكنّ الحقيقة هي أنَّ هذا الاهتمام كان يشغل الكثيرين منذ قرونٍ طويلة. فقد كانت نساء مملكة يهوذا في زمن النبيّ إشعياء شبيهاتٍ بالنساء في وقتنا الحاضر من حيث شغفهن بالأزياء وعبوديّتهن للموضة إلى درجةٍ أغضبت الله وجعلته يرسل النبيّ إشعياء لتقويمهن. 

من المؤكّد أنَّ نساء يهوذا لسن الوحيدات اللواتي يحتجن لترتيب أولوياتهن أو الوحيدات اللواتي ينطبق عليهن ما هو مكتوب في هذه الآيات. كما أنَّ لدى النبيّ إشعياء الكثير ليقوله لأهل يهوذا ولنا نحن أيضاً عن الأهميّة التي نوليها (أو لا نوليها) لما يريده الله. أثناء قراءتك، لاحظ العرض اللطيف الذي يُقدّمه الله لشعبه؛ والأسباب التي تدعونا لتوقير الله؛ وبعض الأخطاء السيّئة التي يحسُن بنا تجنُّبها؛ وكيف صار إشعياء خادماً لله. **التطبيق الشخصيّ​**لم تكن نُبوّات النبيّ إشعياء تُدين النساء بسبب شرائهن للملابس الجميلة، أو الحِليّ والمجوهرات الثمينة، أو مساحيق التجميل؛ بل إنّه كان يُدين مواقفهن المُتعجرفة واهتمامهن الزائد بأنفسهن. إنّ الظهور بمظهرٍ حسنٍ ليس شيئاً خاطئاً في حدّ ذاته، لكن حينما نُصبح مهووسين بمظهرنا الخارجي على حساب إطاعتنا لأوامر الله نكون قد تجاوزنا حدودنا وضللنا الطريق القويم. 

احرص على الحفاظ على التوازُن بين مظهرك الخارجي وإتمامك لأولوياتك ومسؤولياتك. تذكَّر أنَّ الله يهتم بشخصيتك أكثر مما يهتم بمظهرك الخارجي (أنظر 1 صموئيل 16: 7؛ مَتّى 23: 25-28). استخدم ما تملكه لمساعدة الآخرين لا للظهور بمظهرٍ مُعيّنٍ أمامهم أو لترك انطباعٍ مُحَدَّدٍ لديهم. *


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*


" لأنني عالمٌ بمن آمنت" 
(2 تيموثاوس 1 : 12 )  

  من أنت يا سيد وماذا تريدني أن أفعل  



لا يوجد شخص تقابل حقاً مع الله
 ثم تراجع و تمرد عليه
فبمجرد أن تختبر الله في مجده 
لا يمكن أن تهرب منه
 أو تنسى لمساته
 وهذا اختبار حقيقي
 ولكن للأسف في هذه الأيام كثيرون يقولون
 أعلم بعض المعلومات عَن الرب
 وهذا يعني أنهم لم يقابلوه في مجده الحقيقي
 بالتالي يصبح اندفاع الناس بعيداً عن الرب
 أكثر من إقبالهم إليه
 لأنهم تقابلوا مع برامج من صنع البشر 
أكثر من أمور من عند الله
فنحن بحاجة إلى هذه الأيام
 إلى اختبار طريق دمشق
 مثل شاول عندما تقابل مع الرب نفسه
( أعمال 9 : 3 – 6 )

الرسول بولس
 لحظة التقائه مع الرب
 أدرك أنه هو وحده السيد والملك
وأعلن وقال 
" من أنت يا سيد وماذا تريدني أن أفعل"

 صلاتي لكم أيها الأخوة 
أن نتعلم من الرسول بولس 
ونبدأ  يومنا بالسؤال عينه 
"من أنت يا سيد وماذا تريدني أن أفعل"
 ونثق بأن الله في كل يوم قادر أن يعلمك
 أمر جديد عن عظمته ومحبته 
لكل شخص
 وعندما نعرفه أكثر يكون باستطاعتنا أن نعرف مشيئته 
ونطيعه في كل يوم اكثر وأكثر
 و بالتالي نختبر بركاته الجليلة المعدة لكل واحد فينا

"مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ"  
 أفسس 1 : 3  *


----------



## استفانوس (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*أنا هو. لا تخافوا 

(متى27:14)
25 وَفِي الْهَزِيعِ الرَّابعِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ مَاشِيًا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ. 26 فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَاشِيًا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ اضْطَرَبُوا قَائِلِينَ:«إِنَّهُ خَيَالٌ». وَمِنَ الْخَوْفِ صَرَخُوا! 27 فَلِلْوَقْتِ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قِائِلاً:

 «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا». 

في وسط هذه الأيام المظلمة التي اشتدت ظلماتها 
 التي فيها تلتمس البشرية أية وسيلة للنجاة
يأتي هذا الصوت المحب اللطيف هاتفاً للمؤمنين

 " أنا هو . لا تخافوا"

وإذ تتلاطم الأمواج على شاطئ حياتنا 
ويزعج سمعنا صوت العواصف الصاخبة
 أخيراً يعلو على ضجيجها هذا الصوت الجلي الواضح

"أنا  هو . لا تخافوا"

وإذ تتكدس المتاعب التي برُعبها وشدتها حولنا
 ونخاطر بالمصاعب بعد ان هادنتنا طويلاً
 فسرعان ما يملأ الحبيب قلوبنا بالأنشودة المُفرحة

" أنا هو . لا تخافوا"

وإذ تتجمع المصائب والأحزان 
والهموم والأشجان حول المؤمن من كل ناحية وفي كل مكان
 عندئذ يشع في جو المؤمن شعاع الإيمان إذ يسمع 

"أنا هو . لا تخافوا "

وسواء أكان المؤمن في التعب والراحة في المرض أو الصحة
 وسواء أكان وسط الفقر المدقع او الثراء الموسع
 يشعر بلذة هذا الخطاب الحلو مناديا 

" أنا هو . لا تخافوا" ​*


----------



## استفانوس (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي مَوْضِعٍ، لَمَّا فَرَغَ، قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَارَبُّ، عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ كَمَا عَلَّمَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضًا تَلاَمِيذَهُ». 2 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَتَى صَلَّيْتُمْ فَقُولُوا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ، لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ، لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 3 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، 4 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا نَغْفِرُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُذْنِبُ إِلَيْنَا، وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ».

(لو11:1)*




الصلاة هي صدى صوت حياة المسيحي صاعداً من الأرض الى السماء

 وهي خير مترجم عن النفس والقلب في غربة الحياة

الله أعلن فكره وطرقه في كلمته 

وفي شخص ابنه الحبيب

 وفكره عن الصلاة يرى في كل تحريض عليها

 وفي كل قانون سنه لها

 وفي كل وعد أعطاه في شأنها

وفي كل مثل من امثلة الصلاة المستجابة



الصلاة هي امتياز البنين

 وهي محك البنوة

 واليد المجيبة تنتظر أياد مرفوعة

 والقلب الذي يجيب


أسمى بما لا يقاس من القلب الذي يصرخ



الصلاة أعجب من كل عجائب السماوات

 وأمجد من كل اسرار الأرض

وأقوى من جميع قوى الخليقة


أعظم شيء في الكون الذي ابدعه الله

 هو الشخص المصلي

 ولكن يوجد شيء واحد فقط أعجب من هذا


 وهو أن انسان يعرف ذلك ولا يصلي


----------



## استفانوس (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 2 هذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللهِ مُعَلِّمًا، لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللهُ مَعَهُ». *3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ»*. 4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ:«كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. 6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 8 اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ، وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا، لكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ».


9 أَجَابَ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا؟» 10 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هذَا! 11 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا، وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 12 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ، فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.​

 (  يو حنا 3:3  )

يشبه الكتاب المقدس الإيمان المسيحي بالولادة الجديدة
 و أول علامات هذه الولادة هي الصلاة

إن الصلاة هي تنفس النفس
 أي الإظهار الأساسي لحياة الله فينا
هذه الحياة الجديدة الأبدية
يعطيها الله للذي يؤمن بإبنه يسوع المسيح
كان أول عمل لشاول بعد تجديده هو 
 " هوذا يصلّي" 
(أعمال ارسل 11:9)

وبعد الولادة الجديدة يحرز المؤمن تقدما ليتكلم الى ابيه السماوي

 وتصبح صلواته اكثر فأكثر فطنة وتعبيراعن احتياجاته

ثم يتقدم أكثر فيتعلم ان يسبح الله بطريقة افضل
 ويتعلّم ايضا ان يطلب من الله الغني من اجل احتياجات الآخرين

إن صلاتنا تفرح قلب الله
 إله المحبة
 الذي بذل ابنه الوحيد ليخلص الخطأة
 ويصنع منهم أولاداً له 

​


----------



## استفانوس (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

 *طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ*


فلنثق في الله
في كل أمورنا
ولنتكل علينه في كل ظروف حياتنا
ولنسلك بالمحبة مع الجميع
 لأن حيث توجد المحبة يوجد الله
 وحيث يوجد الله يوجد السلام
 وحيث يوجد السلام
لا يكون هم أو قلق​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

 «رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ
لوقا 4:18

مهما كان التدمير الذي حدث لمشاعرك 
مهما كان التشويه الذي حدث في نفسك وشخصيتك 
مهما حاربك ابليس من قوة
فإن يسوع يشفي ويداوي
 ويحول الرماد إلي جمال
 والنوح إلي فرح
 واليأس إلى تسبيح ​


----------



## استفانوس (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

4 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ:«هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ». 5 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ. 6 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ. 7 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ:«لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضًا». 8 قَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، الآنَ كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَرْجُمُوكَ، وَتَذْهَبُ أَيْضًا إِلَى هُنَاكَ». 9 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ نُورَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، 10 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي اللَّيْلِ يَعْثُرُ، لأَنَّ النُّورَ لَيْسَ فِيهِ». 11 قَالَ هذَا وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ:«لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لأُوقِظَهُ». 
يوحنا 11:4-11




عندما أصيب لعازر بمرض شديد

بعثت أختاه الى المسيح بالخبر سريعاً

والأرجح انهما كانتا تأملان أن يحضر الرب حالا

ولكننا نقرأ في يوحنا 11: 6-5 

" وكان يسوع يحب مرثا واختها ولعازر فلما سمع أنه مريض مكث حينئذ في الموضع الذي كان فيه يومين"

وإذ تأنى المسيح 

رقد لعازر

يصعب علينا أحيانا أن نوفق بين محبة الله الكاملة

وتوقيته الدقيق

وقد نجاهد كي نعرف لماذا  يتأنى   في حين يمكن أن ينقذ تدخله أحباءنا

وكأننا نقول مع مرثا ومريم 

" يا سيد   لو كنت ههنا   لم يمت أخي" 


وما كان في وسع أحد من المعنيين بهذه الحداثة ان يتصور المعجزة التي سيجريها المسيح

ولا استطاع أيهم أن يسبر أغوار ما اراد ان يعلّمهم إياه من أنه

 "هو القيامة والحياة" 

لجميع المؤمنين 

وربما لا نفهم البتة

 لما يتأنى الله

 عندما نترجّى منه أن يتدخل سريعاً


ولكن فيما يبقى سر توقيته خفياً

لنا ان نتمسك بيقينية حكمته المنقطعة النظير  ومحبته غير الخاذلة


----------



## استفانوس (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

وَهذَا هُوَ الْمَثَلُ: الزَّرْعُ هُوَ كَلاَمُ اللهِ، 12 وَالَّذِينَ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ، ثُمَّ يَأْتِي إِبْلِيسُ وَيَنْزِعُ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ لِئَلاَّ يُؤْمِنُوا فَيَخْلُصُوا. 13 وَالَّذِينَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ مَتَى سَمِعُوا يَقْبَلُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ بِفَرَحٍ، وَهؤُلاَءِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَصْلٌ، فَيُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَى حِينٍ، وَفِي وَقْتِ التَّجْرِبَةِ يَرْتَدُّونَ. 14 وَالَّذِي سَقَطَ بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ، ثُمَّ يَذْهَبُونَ فَيَخْتَنِقُونَ مِنْ هُمُومِ الْحَيَاةِ وَغِنَاهَا وَلَذَّاتِهَا، وَلاَ يُنْضِجُونَ ثَمَرًا. 15 وَالَّذِي فِي الأَرْضِ الْجَيِّدَةِ، هُوَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ فَيَحْفَظُونَهَا فِي قَلْبٍ جَيِّدٍ صَالِحٍ، وَيُثْمِرُونَ بِالصَّبْرِ.

(لوقا 8: 11-15)




وصف المسيح بعض سامعيه أنهم 
«الأرض الجيدة» 
طوهم الذين قال عنهم
 «يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ، فَيَحْفَظُونَهَا فِي قَلْبٍ جَيِّدٍ صَالِحٍ، وَيُثْمِرُونَ بِالصَّبْرِ» 
والقلب الصالح «يسمع» 
ويقبل.. ثم «يحفظ» بمعنى أنه يفكر ويتأمل ويسترجع الكلمة مرة ومرات
 ويلهج بها
(لوقا 8: 15)

 فتنمو وتثمر بالصبر سلوكا صالحا لنفسه وللآخرين
 والقلب الجيد يقبل البذور فتنمو فيه..
 ثم «يثمر بالصبر» والمثابرة  فتتغيَّر الحياة تماماً
 طاعة للوصية 
«بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ» 
(لوقا 21: 19)
 وعندما تقتنى النفس يضيء نورها أمام الناس
 وتُرى أعمالُها الحسنة فيتمجد الآب السماوي
 (متى 5: 16)
 ويصبح المؤمن
 «كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ، الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ» 
(مزمور 1: 3) 

صاحب الأرض الجيدة هو المستعد المخلص
مثل تيموثاوس الذي قال له الرسول بولس
«وَأَنَّكَ مُنْذُ الطُّفُولِيَّةِ تَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ، الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُحَكِّمَكَ لِلْخَلاَصِ، بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ» 
(2تيموثاوس 3: 15). 

ويقول المسيح عن أصحاب القلوب التي تقبل كلمة الله 
إنهم أراضي جيدة ولو أنهم أنواع متعددة
 فبعضهم يثمر ثلاثين ضعفاً    وبعضها ستين    وبعضها مئة ضعف  
وعندما ألقى المسيح هذا المثل كانت الأرض
 تعطي عادة ما بين ثمانية أضعاف إلى خمسة عشر ضعفاً
 فيكون أن الرب ينتظر من المؤمنين ثمراً أكثر

والفرق بين من يعطي ثلاثين ضعفا ومن يعطي ستين أو مئة
 هو مدى استعداد كل منهم لطاعة الرب
كما يعود الفرق إلى مقدار الوقت الذي نصرفه في الصلاة
لأنه بمقدار صلاتنا يكون ثمرنا

ويقول المسيح:
 «من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع» 
(متى 13: 9)
 وهذا يعني أن الحق معلن للجميع، ولكل مستمع الحرية أن يقبل الحق إن هو أراد
 كما أن له مطلق الحرية أن يرفضه. فلنقل
 «مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ، وَهَاتَيْنِ الاِثْنَتَيْنِ سَمِعْتُ أَنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ» 
(مزمور 62: 11).

فأي نوع من الأرض التي تقع عليها بذار كلمة الله أنت؟


----------



## املا (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

استمر استمر اوعى تتوقف


----------



## استفانوس (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

شاهدت مؤخراً إعلاناً تلفزيونياً ظهرت فيه أسماك وحيوانات تنشد 
" قرار الهللويا "
 وفي بادئ الأمر ظهر لي أنَّه من العبث   بل من انتهاك المقدسات   أن تُرى بعض الأسماك الملائكية والدببة البنية وهي تتلفظ بالكلمة 
" هللويا " 
ولكن إذ فكرت في الموضوع  خطر في بالي نصّ من الكتاب المقدس  
ذلك أنّ المزمور 148 يدعو كل من في الخليقة إلى تسبيح الرب 
وتشتمل الدعوة على " الوحوش وكل البهائم ، الدبابات والطيور ذوات الأجنحة 
وبالطبع   ليس هذا هو الحشد الذي ألفنا رؤيته على شرفة الجوقة 
 ولا على مقاعد الحضور 
 في الكنائس . فبينما تقرأ المزمور 148  عُدَّ مختلف عناصر خليقة الله المدعوة إلى المشاركة في تسبيح الرب 
وبينها الملائكة والكواكب والمخلوقات البحرية 
 والجبال والأشجار والحيوانات 
 والملوك والقضاة 
والرجال والنساء 
 والصغار والكبار
وقد هتف ناظم المزمور 
 " ليسبحوا اسم الرب 
 لأنه قد تعالى اسمه وحده
 مجده فوق الأرض والسماوات " 
فهل يستثنى أحد أو شيء من هذه الدعوة ؟ 
ما أظنّ! 
فهذا اليوم   وعلى مدار السنة    ليت كلاً منّا يلبّي هذه الدعوة إلى تسبيح الرب بطريقة فرحة ودائمة 
لنتحد مع جميع الخليقة في الإشادة بعظمة إلهنا ! 
كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب 
1 هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا اللهَ فِي قُدْسِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ فِي فَلَكِ قُوَّتِهِ. 2 سَبِّحُوهُ عَلَى قُوَّاتِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ عَظَمَتِهِ. 3 سَبِّحُوهُ بِصَوْتِ الصُّورِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِرَبَابٍ وَعُودٍ. 4 سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفّ وَرَقْصٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ. 5 سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ التَّصْوِيتِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ الْهُتَافِ. كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ فَلْتُسَبِّحِ الرَّبَّ. هَلِّلُويَا.

( المزمور 150 : 6 )


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخِر، والحي، وكنت ميتاً، وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين أمين، ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت[/Q-BIBLE]قد يتبدل كل شيء حولنا
الصحة بالمرض والثروة بالفقر والسعادة بالوحشة
 لكن يبقى هو كما هو
[Q-BIBLE] يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد [/Q-BIBLE]
لا توجد عنده بالوعة يأس ولا جبل صعوبة ولا قلق الشك 
يحملنا كل الطريق
وكل آلة صوّرت ضدنا لا تنجح
 ونحن بقوة الله محروسون
 وليسوع المسيح محفوظون
[Q-BIBLE] أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون [/Q-BIBLE]

[/CENTER][/COLOR]


----------



## املا (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

استمر الى الامام


----------



## دروب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

هذه المواضيع جدا رائعة اخي استيفانوس ومفيدة في نفس الوقت
والرب يبارك تعبك 
بس عندي ملاحظة ضغيرة لاهمية الموضوع ولوضوحه اكثر للقراء ارجو حجب خانة التعليق على الموضوع لانها تخلق بلبلة ويتيه القارئ بين الردود 
وللاستفادة الاكثر ارجو جمع المواضيع كلها لوحدها لتبقى متاحة للقراءة وبدون تعليق:999:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا استفانوس واكتبلنا تاني علشان نتعزي اكتر


----------



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*




> بس عندي ملاحظة ضغيرة لاهمية الموضوع ولوضوحه اكثر للقراء ارجو حجب خانة التعليق على الموضوع لانها تخلق بلبلة ويتيه القارئ بين الردود


سلام ونعمة
اشكرك لاجل محبتك ......
ولكن اردت يشترك الجميع في هذا الموضوع
لكي يكون بركة للجميع
فاأنا اشجعك في الكتابة في هذا الموضوع والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*




> موضوع جميل جدا شكرا استفانوس واكتبلنا تاني علشان نتعزي اكتر


سلام ونعمة
اشكرك عزيزي 
واشجعك ان تشارك معنا في هذا الغذاء الروحي
الذي به ننمو روحيا
وبذلك يكون لنا بركة
سلام المسيح


----------



## wanas (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

                   المزمور رقم  10



1   يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا لماذا تختفي في ازمنة الضيق* 2  في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا بها* 3  لان الشرير يفتخر بشهوات نفسه و الخاطف يجدف يهين الرب* 4  الشرير حسب تشامخ انفه يقول لا يطالب كل افكاره انه لا اله* 5  تثبت سبله في كل حين عالية احكامك فوقه كل اعدائه ينفث فيهم* 6  قال في قلبه لا اتزعزع من دور الى دور بلا سوء* 7  فمه مملوء لعنة و غشا و ظلما تحت لسانه مشقة و اثم* 8  يجلس في مكمن الديار في المختفيات يقتل البري عيناه تراقبان المسكين* 9  يكمن في المختفى كاسد في عريسه يكمن ليخطف المسكين يخطف المسكين بجذبه في شبكته* 10  فتنسحق و تنحني و تسقط المساكين ببراثنه* 11  قال في قلبه ان الله قد نسي حجب وجهه لا يرى الى الابد* 12  قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين* 13  لماذا اهان الشرير الله لماذا قال في قلبه لا تطالب* 14  قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم* 15  احطم ذراع الفاجر و الشرير تطلب شره و لا تجده* 16  الرب ملك الى الدهر و الابد بادت الامم من ارضه* 17  تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك* 18  لحق اليتيم و المنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من الارض*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

سلام ونعمة   انا عضو جديد معاكم فى المنتدى  موضيعك كلهة رائعة اسطفانوس ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك  صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى سندباد


----------



## استفانوس (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*



> سلام ونعمة انا عضو جديد معاكم فى المنتدى موضيعك كلهة رائعة اسطفانوس ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى سندباد


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*



> سلام ونعمة انا عضو جديد معاكم فى المنتدى موضيعك كلهة رائعة اسطفانوس ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى سندباد


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]*أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ 
وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ 
لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً 
وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

سلام ونعمة

اخوتي الاحباء

في هذه الكلمات التي قالها الرب يسوع المسيح

علينا أن نكون مثل الملح

لأن قليلاً منه يجعل الأطعمة شهية ذات مذاق طيب

 وبدون ملح لا يكون للأكل طعم لذيذ

فالرب يسوع يدعونا أنت وأنا أن نؤثر في من حولنا 

مثلما يؤثر الملح في الطعام وذلك بواسطة 

تصرفاتنا

أعمالنا 

كلامنا

هل تعرفون  أن للملح طاقة للرفع والحمل بطريقة عجيبة؟

 يمكنكم تجربة هذه الحقيقة في الاختبار التالي:

 خذو وعاء ملانا بالماء وضع فيه بيضة (نيئة)

 فترو أن البيضة تسقط إلى أسفل الوعاء

بعد ذلك ضعو في الماء شيئا من الملح

 وبعدما يذوب الملح تطفو البيضة على وجه الماء

فمن هذا الاختبار نرى أن للملح قوة للرفع والاحتمال

 وهكذا نستطيع أن نفهم قول الرب يسوع له المجد

 إن المؤمن الممتلئ بمحبة الله يستطيع أن يحتمل الاخرين

 ويرفعهم إلى الرب بالصلاة وبواسطة سلوكه اللطيف المستقيم

ويبقى السؤال

هل نجذب الاخرين .......  ؟

ونقربهم إلى الله من خلال سلوكنا  وتصرفاتنا.....  ؟


----------



## استفانوس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]* أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ

 لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 

 وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ 

فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 

 فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ

 لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ

 وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

يدعونا يسوع أن نضيء بنوره اللطيف

 وننير محيطنا كسراج منير

فليضئ نور المؤمنين في دنيانا المظلمة

وفي المكان الذي عينه الله لنا

يدعونا يسوع أن نستنير بنوره  ويعلم هو مقدار محبتنا له

هل أنت نور مضيء في العالم الدامس 

وفي المحيط الذي اختاره الرب لك........؟

يدعونا الرب  يسوع

 أن نتقدم إلى الظلام ليظهر نوره في عالم الخطية وبحر الالام

طوبى للسراج الذي ينير محيطه المظلم مشعا في المكان الذي اختاره الله له

هل أنت نور في محيطك .............. ؟


----------



## safsofeh (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*هللويا هللويا هللويا*
*لقد ريحت نفسي بكلام الرب هذا*
*وارحتني اكتر عندما بسطته لي*
*لقد ارتاحت نفسي*
*وانجلى الهم في صدري*
*كانت دائما غيمة سوداء تقف امامي*
*لكن لا الرب يريدني و يحبني وينتظرني*
*سارمي كل شيء ورائي واتبعه*
*شكرا اخي استفانيوس*
*لقد اثر في هذا الكلام لدرجة انه ابكاني وانا اقرا*
*وقواني وشجعني*
*الرب يباركك*
*نحن بحاجة جدا الى اشخاص مثلك يبشرون بكلام يسوع*​


----------



## استفانوس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب
safsofeh
اصلي ان تتكرس اكثر فااكثر لطاعة فكر الله في المسيح يسوع
ويلهب حياتك وتصرفاتك فتكون نور وملح لمحيطك
فتمجد من من احبك ومات ليعطيك الحياة الابدية


----------



## safsofeh (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*اشكرك اخي استيفانيوس جدا*
*انا بنت مو ولد*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## استفانوس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[q-bible]*فَأَخَذَ عَسْكَرُ الْوَالِي يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ*​

*وَجَمَعُوا عَلَيْهِ كُلَّ الْكَتِيبَةِ *​ 
*فَعَرَّوْهُ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ رِدَاءً قِرْمِزِيَّاً *​ 
*وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ *​ 
*وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ*​ 
*وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ*​ 
*«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» *​ 
*وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ*​ 
*وَبَعْدَ مَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ *​ 

*وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ.*
[/q-bible]

هذا هو يسوع الجريح الذي أحترق تماما

لأجلي و لأجلك ............. فما انت صانع

تحكى قصة ان طفل 

استطاع أحد رجال القرية إنقاذه

من النيران التي التهمت الكوخ الذي يعيش فيه الطفل 

و كانت النيران قد قتلت أبا الطفل و أمه 

و أثناء جلسة المحكمة لتبني الطفل

طالب ثلاثة رجال بتبني الطفل 

كان الأول هو عمدة القرية 

و كانت حجته الأرض و المال الذي بواسطتهما سيوفر حياة كريمة 

للطفل

و كان الثاني قسيس القرية 

و كانت حجته الدين الذي بواسطته تعهد أن يضمن للطفل حياة 

شريفة

أما الثالث فكان المنقذ

فلم يتحدث و لا كلمة واحدة 

بل كانت حجته هي الحروق التي ملأت يديه ووجهه

و التي كان قد احترق بها و هو ينقذ الطفل

هذه الحروق التي ما أن راها القضاة و هيئة المحكمة و المحلفين

إلا و حكموا أنه بحق تلك الحروق و الجروح

لابد أن يصير الطفل لهذا المنقذ 

نعم بحق جروح و حروق الصليب 

فقد صرنا ليسوع المسيح 

فها تقبل انقاذه لك ...... وتقول مع القديس بولس


[q-bible]*وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي*​​​

*فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*​ 
*الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ*​[/q-bible]


*تعال الان معي عند حريق الصليب​*​

*تعال واقرأ ماحل بفاديك يسوع *​ 
*كان كل شئ في يحترق يحترق فوق الصليب *​ 
*في يدي و أرجلي في الرأس نار نار كاللهيب *​ 
*إلا حــــبي ثابت كـــما هو بل يزيد *​ 
*قلبي ينبض بالمحبـة داعيــا فهــل تريد *​


----------



## استفانوس (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]* أَلَيْسَتْ كَلِمَتِي كَالنَّارِ، وَكَالْمِطْرَقَةِ الَّتِي تُحَطِّمُ الصُّخُورَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

كلمة الله 
 يا لها من سلاح
 كلمة الله سلاح روحي 
 كلمة الله مطرقة
الطبيب يقول لك ...... لديك سرطان 

كلمة الله تقول : 

[Q-BIBLE]* وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا*​[/Q-BIBLE]

ردد هذه الكلمات وقل مرضك
  أيها السرطان بجلدة يسوع أنا قد شفيت
 كل ما أطلبه من الآب باسم يسوع يعطيني إياه حسب مشيئته

*[Q-BIBLE]إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.​ [/Q-BIBLE]*

بهذا أنت تستعمل كلمة الله كمطرقة
 وهذا السرطان يسحق تحت المطرقة
 دعني أقول لك شيء :
إن ظللت تطرق هذا الشيء  فليست كلمة الله هي التي ستنكسر 
 وليست المطرقة هي التى ستكسر
 لكن الصخر هو الذي سيسحق وينكسر
 لان كلمة الله مطرقة تحطم وتسحق الصخر
استمر فى الدق بالمطرقة لأنك عندئذ سترى المطرقة ( كلمة الله)
 تسحق هذا الشيء
 اذهب إلى الكلمة كل يوم
 لأنه عندما يأتي إبليس  وهو يراقبك 24 ساعة فى اليوم 
 ليضع عليك شيء ما
 تكون مستعد لتدقه بالمطرقة
 عندما تستيقظ فى الصباح ضع كلمة الله على شفتيك ودق بالمطرقة
 قبل أن تنزل الى عملك
 ضعها أمامك طوال الوقت 
الهج بالكلمة نهارا وليلا 
 لأنك عندئذ ستصبح

[Q-BIBLE]*فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِيِِ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ. وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ.*​[/Q-BIBLE] 

 اطرق واسحق أي موقف يقابلك 
ابدأ الان
ولاتتردد


----------



## استفانوس (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]* أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 
10 لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
11 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. *​[/Q-BIBLE]
 اختي واخي الحبيب
هذه الكلمات لا تدل فقط على الخبز أو القوت اليومي 
بل إنما تشير وترمز إلى جميع الأمور التي لها علاقة بحياتنا على هذه الأرض فالله خالقنا كبشر 
بهكذا صورة حتى أن احتياجاتنا ليست روحية فقط بل مادية أيضا
إننا لسنا بأرواح كالملائكة 
ولسنا بأجساد فقط كالحيوانات 
بل بشر أي أننا روحيون و جسديون في آن واحد
والشخصية البشرية هي شخصية واحدة 
وإن كانت مركبة ولذلك فإن احتياجاتنا هي روحية ومادية في آن واحد!
 فالسيد الرب يسوع المسيح يعلمنا
 إذا أن نطلب من الله خالقنا وأبينا السماوي
 أن يعطينا جميع ما نحن بحاجة إليه من أكل وشراب وثياب وتعليم وعمل وكل أمر مشروع ضروري لحياتنا على هذه الأرض

[Q-BIBLE]*لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]*مُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ *​[/Q-BIBLE]

 إستأسر كل فكرة إلى كلمة الله
 هذه هي الطريقة التى تجدد بها ذهنك
إستأسر أى فكرة تضاد كلمة الله
 هذه هي المشكلة التى يقع فيها الكثيرون
أن أتى إبليس ليغريك بأشياء يحبها الجسد
 أرفضها فورا
أستأسرها
لا تستمتع بهذه الأفكار
 الكتاب ينصحنا أن نستأسرها حتى لا تتحول إلى حصون فى حياتنا
إذا أتت إليك أفكار تقول لك
*ستموت قريباً * 
قل لها 
لن أموت بل أحيا وأخبر بعجائب الرب
 إذا أتت إليك فكرة تقول
ستفقد عملك ولن تجد شئ تعيش به
 رد على هذه الفكرة وقل
إلهى يسدد احتياجاتى كلها إلى التمام


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*




> شكرا على هذه المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


مشكور عزيزي
والرب يبارك حياتك في المحبوب يسوع


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]*رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

مهما كان التدمير الذي حدث لمشاعرك 
مهما كان التشويه الذي حدث في نفسك 
وشخصيتك فإن الله 
يشفي 
ويداوي
 ويحول الرماد إلي جمال
 والنوح إلي فرح 
واليأس إلى تسبيح


----------



## استفانوس (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبزنا اليومي*

[Q-BIBLE]*تأملوا زنابق الحقل، كيف تنمو. لا تتعب ولا تغزل *​[/Q-BIBLE] 

إن زنبقة الحقل لا تترك مكانها
 ولا تملأ الجو بصوت صراخها
 ومع ذلك فإنها تنمو
 ولا تتوقف في نموها
بل يقول لنا الرب

 [Q-BIBLE]*ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها*​[/Q-BIBLE]

 ذلك لأن مجد سليمان كان مكتسبا وكان صناعيا
 بينما مجد الزنبقة هو مجد أصيل وطبيعي وداخلي
والآن دعونا  ايها الاحباء نفكر في ما يكسو الزنبقة من مجد وبهاء

فأولا:
ــــــــــــ

 لون الزنبقة الأبيض يجعلها تعبيرا ورمزا للطهارة
 أيوجد رداء يكسو الشخص مجدا مثل الطهر والنقاء؟!

ثانيا:
ـــــــــــــــ 

مكان وجود هذه النبتة الصغيرة
وهو الأودية  يجعلها رمزا للاتضاع

ثالثا:
ــــــــــــــــ

 مكان تكرار الإشارة إلى هذه الزهرة في الكتاب
 هو سفر النشيد
 وتسمى فيه (السوسن) حيث ترِد فيه نحو سبع مرات
 وبالتالي فهي تحدثنا عن المحبة
وهنا نتقدم خطوة أخرى إلى الأمام ونسأل: 
ألعل المؤمنين أولاد الله يكتسون بمجد أسمى من مجد الزنبقة؟ 
وهل يكسوهم ما هو أفضل من كساء الزنابق؟ 

الإجابة
 هي نعم بكل يقين
 بل إن الفارق هائل وعظيم بين المؤمن والزنبقة
والسبب لذلك أن الرب يسوع المسيح بنفسه صار كساء المؤمن
 أتحدثنا الزنبقة عن الطـُهر والنقاء؟
اسمع ما يقوله الرسول بولس 

[Q-BIBLE]*لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه*​[/Q-BIBLE]

ثم الاتضاع والوداعة
 فيحرض الرسول بطرس المؤمنين بالقول

[Q-BIBLE]*وتسربلوا بالتواضع*​[/Q-BIBLE]

 فما أبهى تلك العباءة
 عباءة الوداعة والتواضع
أليس المسيح نفسه قدوتنا في ذلك وهو القائل

[Q-BIBLE]*تعلموا منى لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب*​[/Q-BIBLE]

ثم المحبة  هي ذات طبيعة الله 

[Q-BIBLE]*الله محبة*​[/Q-BIBLE]

 وقد سكب الله محبته الإلهية بالروح القدس الـمعطى لنا
 أتوجد حلة نرتديها مثل حلة المحبةالتي قال عنها الرسول إنها (رباط الكمال) ؟
إن المسيح نفسه هو نموذجنا الرائع

[Q-BIBLE]*اسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## استفانوس (17 أغسطس 2008)

[q-bible]*كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ وَكَانَ يَلْبَسُ الأَُرْجُوانَ وَالْبَزَّ وَهُوَ يَتَنَعَّمُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مُتَرَفِّهاً. 
20 وَكَانَ مِسْكِينٌ اسْمُهُ لِعَازَرُ الَّذِي طُرِحَ عِنْدَ بَابِهِ مَضْرُوباً بِالْقُرُوحِ 
21 وَيَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَشْبَعَ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ السَّاقِطِ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ الْغَنِيِّ بَلْ كَانَتِ الْكِلاَبُ تَأْتِي وَتَلْحَسُ قُرُوحَهُ. 
22 فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. وَمَاتَ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضاً وَدُفِنَ 
23 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ 
24 فَنَادَى: يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ ارْحَمْنِي وَأَرْسِلْ لِعَازَرَ لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبَِعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هَذَا اللهِيبِ. 
25 فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ. 
26 وَفَوْقَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ هَهُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا. 
27 فَقَالَ: أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 
28 لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 
29 قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 
30 فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 
31 فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ». *​[/q-bible]



لكي ندرك مسئوليتنا تجاه النفوس الهالكة
 ينبغي ان يتمثل امامنا
 وفي كل لحظة
ذلك العذاب الابدي الذي ينتظر الخطاة
دعونا نتذكر ذلك الغني وهو في الهاوية الذي كان يصرخ قائلا:

 [q-bible]*لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هَذَا اللهِيبِ*​[/q-bible]


لو كنا نسمع رنين هذا الصوت في آذاننا من كل خاطئ تقع عليه اعيننا
 لاندفعنا بغيرة مشتعلة لكي ننقذه. وهذا ما استفاق اليه الغني نفسه
 وامتلا غيرة على نفوس اخوته في بيت ابيه


[q-bible]*لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا*​[/q-bible]

 وها هو يصرخ طالبا خلاص اخوته ونجاتهم من العذاب
اشعر ان العذاب الذي سيحترق به الخاطئ في ابديته التعيسة 
لا بد ان يقابله نار معذبة في قلوب المؤمنين الآن
 تتعذب قلوبهم على كل بعيد
ويتحرقون شوقا لرجوعه الى الآب المحب
 باذلين في ذلك كل جهد وصلاة ودموع
 وان كان الغني قد استفاق الى هذا الاحتياج متأخرا
فصلاتي هي الا نستفيق نحن ايضا متأخرين بعد ضياع تلك النفوس!
 فهوذا الآن وقت مقبول للتحذير بقلب مشتعل ودموع مما هو آت


----------

